# Mass WC



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Floordude said:


> I got audited by the IRS back in 94. They sent a hot babe out to do the audit. If she would have flashed me her boobs a couple of more times, I would have had to issue her a 1099.:thumbsup:


So i take it that was a physical audit as opposed to the alternative paper audit


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*No issue*

[deleted]


----------



## philner (Dec 27, 2007)

It used to be if I could show a certificate of insurance for a sub(comp. OR liability, new or old) I would not have to cover them under my policy. Now they must have thier own COMP. ,sole proprietor or not and they align the policy effective dates with the date they were paid. I used to call all my regular subs for a new certificate the week before my audit that doesn't work now, the dates might not line up, it's an ongoing arduous thing. And I'm talking about real subs, my plumber, electrician, heating guy, plasterer etc.. not just workers that are 1099ed. They have gotten much stricter and I think it goes beyond reason. Phil


----------



## fredIII (Jul 24, 2006)

they're realy getting tougher out there, i had a wc policy that didn't cover me, but the insurance co. put presser on my gc to get myself covered too , or he would have to cover me. big increase in my policy $$$.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey how are you I'm do wallpaper I need works if you know something let me know I'm here Boston mass thanks.


----------

